# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Женские забавные привычки

## Irina

Смотрит сериал и засыпает, а стоит переключить на футбол, сразу просыпается и кричит: «Я же смотрю!»

Надев колготки, подпрыгивает и пытается себя в них приподнять, как барон Мюнхгаузен.

Может убить кучу времени и денег на наращивание ногтей, чтобы потом один сломать и прореветь весь вечер.

Часами болтает по телефону – даже когда уже его из розетки выдернешь, она всё равно ещё минут сорок потрещит.

Во сколько надо выйти из дома, чтобы в 18-30 быть, к примеру, в гостях, если известно, что путь из дома до гостей занимает 45 минут!? Её ответ – в 18-30!

Переодевается ещё минимум пару раз после того, как говорит: «Ну, всё, я готова!»

Очень быстро тупит ножи.

Постоянно отстаёт, когда вы бежите на трамвай.

Планы на выходные у неё всегда появляются за пятнадцать минут до вашего выхода на рыбалку.

Когда ты уже убегаешь, потому что опаздываешь, просит быстренько почистить ей сапоги.

Как можно зайти в магазин за хлебом и истратить семьсот рублей?! И при этом забыть купить хлеба.

Ты только купил «Спорт-экспресс», только собрался с ним в туалет, а на нём уже почистили рыбу или свеклу!

Постоянно прячет мужские носки в стиральную машину.

Начинает смеяться, хотя ты ещё не закончил рассказывать анекдот. А когда ты закончил рассказывать, спрашивает: «И что?» или: «А он что?»

Жужжит феном во время футбола.
Или во время матча подсаживается с фразой: «Ну поговори со мной, а?» А во время «Дома-2» – никогда.
Вообще, когда показывают футбол, у нее два дела: одно справа от телевизора, другое слева.
А когда наши проиграли, обязательно поинтересуется утром, как они сыграли.
Да ещё добавит: «А, я ведь говорила, что проиграют».

Практически всегда просит футбол или новости сделать потише. Видимо, ей плохо слышно, как гремят кастрюли или шумит вода в раковине.
Не поднимает за собой стульчак.

Дурацкая привычка помнить все дни рождения! И ещё – когда и что у неё из одежды куплено. Нормальные же ещё сапоги!

Да, сапоги. И сапоги, и сапоги, и сапоги. Вот свет клином сошёлся на этих осенних сапогах, которых у неё нет или которые уже совсем износились или в которых уже стыдно на улицу выходить или которые уже не носят. То же самое относится к шапкам, шубам и прочей ерунде.

Храп. И критические дни. И сапоги.

Когда ты уже вышел из магазина и завёл машину, она звонит по-сотовому и говорит: «Заодно ещё возьми чего-нибудь к чаю!»

Спрашивает: «А ты помнишь, какой сегодня день?» Вместо того, чтобы просто сказать.

Обижается, если на 8-е Марта ей тоже подарить галстук или носки.

При стирке карманы никогда не проверяет, зато если одежда висит на вешалке, то обязательно проверит все карманы и не раз.

Регулярно забывает, любит ли её муж, поэтому постоянно переспрашивает его об этом

----------

